# Wasserfall+Bachlauf anlegen



## Allright (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
da mein Teich jedes Jahr ein wenig mehr von Algenwachstum geplagt ist, dachte ich mir was kann man dagegen tun? Ich habe schon vieles ausprobiert, Kalk, jedes Jahr den kompletten Teich reinigen (Dampfstrahler etc..) aber dieses Pack kommt immer und immer wieder, ihr kennt das Problem wahrscheinlich 
Jetzt wollte ich einen Bachlauf mit Wasserfall anlegen, in der Hoffnung, dass durch den höheren Sauerstoffgehalt die Algen ein wenig zurückgehen... Ich wollte halt schon seitdem der Teich steht einen Bachlauf dazu, der Wille fehlte aber 
Jetzt habe ich mir ein paar angeschaut, Zb. so einen hier ( 8 Reihe Mitte, Missouri).
Ist nur eine Anregung, denn bestellen werde ich bei Otto bestimmt nicht 
Nun die Frage, verbessert ein Bachlauf die Qualität des Wasser bzw. gehen dadurch die Algen zurück?
Würd mich über eine Antwort riesig freuen!


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall+Bachlauf anlegen*

Mehr Sauerstoff: JA ... weniger Algen: NEIN


----------



## Algusmaximus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall+Bachlauf anlegen*

Guude Allright,

mit nem Bachlauf wirste das Algenproblem eher nicht beeinflussen können. Abgesehen davon ist so ein Bachlauf nat. eine feine Sache. Ich würde mir aber nicht so ne Fertigteile kaufen, sondern den Bachlauf selber bauen mit Folie etc. Besorg dir Kies und Geröll in verschiedenen Größen, modelliere den Untergrund und die Form im Boden, dann Folie großzügig drauf. 

Danach positionierst Du die größeren Steine im und am Rand des Bachlaufes, dazwischen die kleineren Kiesel und  den Sand / feinere Körnung.

Wenn man nur grobe Kiesel und Steine im Bachlauf hat, tendiert das Wasser dazu, unter den Steinen zu fliessen wo man es dann nicht sehen kann. Daher sollte man auch feinere Körnungen einbringen, die sich dann setzen und ein fast nat. Bachbett bilden. Anfangs wird noch viel abgetrieben aber die gröberen Bestandteile Kiesel Steine etc. verhindern das dann.

Es dauert eine Weile bis sich die Sache verfestigt, wenn sich wasserliebende Pflanzen ansiedeln, und das werden sie, dann sorgen diese auch dafür, daß der Grund in deinem Bachlauf stehen bleibt.
Außerdem darauf achten, daß das Gefälle im Bachlauf nicht so stark ist: 1-3 cm auf einen Meter maximal. Wenn größere Höhenunterschiede zu bewältigen sind kann man einen kl. Wasserfall integrieren oder so eine Wassertreppe oder mal eine Stufe mit flachen Steinen ausbilden..


Zu den Algen, da hilft nur den Nährstoffeintrag ins Wasser zu vermindern und mittels Wasserpflanzen und Beschattung die Bedingungen für die Algen zu verschlechtern.


----------

